# temperatura médias em PT



## maria maya (4 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia 
necessitava de saber como posso obter o valor da temperatura média anual na região de Nelas.
Ja consultei vários sites e não consigo apanhar esse dados, nomeadamente em http://snig.igeo.pt/Portal/.

agradecia qq dica, 
cumprimentos
maria


----------

